# World of Warcraft [US] clubhouse



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the world of warcraft clubhouse. To join it is as easy as posting your Character name(s), class, race, then server. Like so;

Name: Zaambie
Class: Priest (Discipline)
Race: Undead
Server: Bloodscalp (PVP)

If you have more than one toon you would like listed just do the same for all. If you wish to include other things like gear, Arena ratings, or just showing off other things you've earned please use a spoiler, as to not clutter the thread too much. 
_*If you are to comment about random things like raid times for your guild, please do not.*_
    If you wish to give out your real-id you may, but remember people can find out a lot with it. Someone please choose a server we can make a guild on! I'm thinking Thrall.


----------

